# Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Robusto Cigar Review - Not impressed.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This stick started out with a good spice flavor but ended up plain old tobacco. The ash fell apart too. Didn't even make it to an inch. Wrapper sta...

Read the full review here: Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Robusto Cigar Review - Not impressed.


----------

